# How Much Mids For Brownies?



## ka240sx (Apr 22, 2010)

how much good mids do i put in a batch of brownies? all i see is for dank or shwagg. i have read to just put a quarter in but i was unsure


----------



## straitkilla911 (May 11, 2010)

i heard that you usually want to orally intake twice the amount of MJ you would smoke... so it really is all up to you.....


----------



## Dezracer (May 19, 2010)

It depends on how much butter your recipe calls for really. Assuming your using butter to get the weed in the brownies anyway. I read to use 1/8 per stick of butter but that was with good bud. I messed up part of a harvest leaving me with an oz of some mid grade shit so I made butter with it yesterday and am making cookies right now with it. I used just under 1/4 oz of it with 2 sticks of butter. My cookies call for 1 stick so I'm making those now and figure I'll have butter left for some brownies or something later.

I will be eating cookies tonight and can let you know how potent they are if you like...


----------



## Dezracer (May 19, 2010)

One package of cookie mix required 1 stick of butter (1/2 cup). It made 18 cookies and I ate one cookie about an hour ago and have a nice mild buzz right now. If you want them stronger so that you only need to eat 1 cookie to get f'd up, use more than I did. What I put in my original post was wrong now that I look at it, 11 grams for 2 sticks of butter is what I actually did. I like to eat cookies so I'm happy with the result being that I get to eat more than 1 cookie


----------



## YGrow (May 19, 2010)

If you want them to be strong enough to only have to eat one, then put at least a half ounce in them. A quarter ounce throughout a whole brownie mix is usually pretty weak, especially with mid-grade weed.


----------



## Petey McEnroe (May 25, 2010)

for medables i like it about 2 grams per dose. so if your recipe yields 9 brownies i would recomend 18 grams.


----------



## patlpp (May 25, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> One package of cookie mix required 1 stick of butter (1/2 cup). It made 18 cookies and I ate one cookie about an hour ago and have a nice mild buzz right now. If you want them stronger so that you only need to eat 1 cookie to get f'd up, use more than I did. What I put in my original post was wrong now that I look at it, 11 grams for 2 sticks of butter is what I actually did. I like to eat cookies so I'm happy with the result being that I get to eat more than 1 cookie


So you got high on a .3 gram cookie? ( 5.5 gr stick/18 cookies)


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 5, 2010)

I have been cooking for years and this is what I use when in a hurry.

I brownie mix that calls for oil/butter.

I put one of the following into the oil in a pan.

4 grm hash (grind) or
8 grm bud (grind)

I heat on low around 250 for 20 min. do not boil or overheat.

Strain through gold coffee filter.

Let cool for 30 min.

Than make as per the instruction on box. Don't add more than called for oil/butter. When you make it top it up.

I get 12 brownies and 1 will destroy you for 6+ hours easy. A newbi eats one and it's by by for the night.

I cut them into 15 and add as needed.

Trust me it's better to add than be brave and dive in and eat a big one. If you do lots of fruit juice will help.

Peace


----------



## Maui Waui (Jun 6, 2010)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I heat on low around 250 for 20 min. do not boil or overheat.


what do u mean by 250 cus when i hear 250 i think of the oven not the stove


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 6, 2010)

yes the stove not the oven. I use a laser temp reader I bought for 30$ or use a candy thermometer.


----------



## Maui Waui (Jun 7, 2010)

cool thx id guess that would just be below mid on simmer


----------



## toastin faties (Jun 14, 2010)

does it smell when you heat it and if it does how bad?


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 14, 2010)

It smells bad; my house reeks for the rest of the night with windows open. But that's when I make a bulk batch of butter.


----------



## Maui Waui (Jun 15, 2010)

i cant seem to find any brownie mixs that call for more then one cup of butter, i need to put an oz in for 9 ppl is it possible to get that much into one cup of butter?


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 16, 2010)

Sure it is... it will taste quite bad though; even with the brownie you'll taste it.


----------



## clouds (Jun 24, 2010)

lol wow maby that why ppl love my brownies i use 2 O.Zs of high grade i dry it out in the oven on very low or use the dehydrator tell its dry enuff to turn to powder and put in a pan with enuff butter to cover and have movement i leave moste the plant matter in buy a box or brownie mix or make from scratch cook like you do norm enjoy for a party will fk u up try 1/3ed wait at go from there dont try to be a big man and start eating 1 after another i have seen ppl try and its funny but not
but i like the taste of the bud more then brownies that why i do it this way


----------



## green fan (Jun 28, 2010)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I have been cooking for years and this is what I use when in a hurry.
> 
> I brownie mix that calls for oil/butter.
> 
> ...


Nice recipe!!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you Green Fan

*Maui you put that much in your friends will hate you.* That's 3.1 gr each, you won't die but you will wish you had. You will all be asleep in 2 to 3 hours and that's if your hardcore. The rest will never do it again not to mention the guy who can't cope.

If your using good trim try 12 grams first and if bud 8 gr or 4 gr Hash.

I made a Betty Crocker brownies with smarties using 5 gr hash in a 9" pan and cut it into 16 1" sq. my sons friends came over to party, their hard core, they don't want to tuch my cooking again. You do to much it gets very intense.

If you do find yourself FUBAR drink lots of fruit juice.

Peace and pleasant trips

Melt the butter and put goodies in heat on low for 20 to 30 min. stir every 3 to 5 min. filter or not and bake away.


----------



## P420 (Jul 1, 2010)

iv got alot of kief saved up can i just cook with that....like just mix it in....alot being like 8th


----------

